# Gheenoe Question



## Cmarmstrong (May 7, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying a small boat to use in back lakes and the marsh. I have been looking at the 13' Gheenoe. Does anyone have any experience with these boats? Is the 13' easy to fish one person off the bow and have one poling/standing in the back? Any information or other recommendations is greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

It depends on how good your balance is, the boat is pretty tippy and you need to be careful moving around. Especially with two people.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

I sent you a PM

Gheenoes suck at what you want it for


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

something more like this...


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

*Gheenoe*

I was thinking about getting a Gheenoe a couple of years ago. If you don't need a poling platform etc then a simple gheenoe is a good option. If you want to convert it into a poling skiff, and you pay the upgrade of having a rasied front deck and a poling platform etc... then the price climbs up to 10,000$ for a canoe. I ended up buying a small two man poling skiff from Ankona. I am really happy with my shadowcast. They start at 4000$ without a trailer and without an outboard.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

If you want a motorized canoe, look at the old town square stern.I've got one and it is incredibly stable. I can stand on any of the benches to poll or fish from without any trouble.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweet footage Bart! What's the average depth of those drains back in Nueces?


----------



## I.Fish.Hard (Mar 20, 2013)

bartfromcorpus said:


> something more like this...


I seent that boat over on the Honk a while back. Why don't you post there anymore? I heard it was because you got all butt-hurt that no one came to your birthday party... Nice to see you posting here though - Marshfly must be pretty dead. haha


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

I.Fish.Hard said:


> I seent that boat over on the Honk a while back. Why don't you post there anymore? I heard it was because you got all butt-hurt that no one came to your birthday party... Nice to see you posting here though - Marshfly must be pretty dead. haha


Oh jeez.....


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Though Bartfromcorpus' boat is bad to the bone, I have to disagree with a lot of what was said above. I own a 13 Gheenoe, and of course there are down sides, BUT they do exactly what you are asking quite well. I weigh 245lb and my fishing partners are around the same. We regularly fish standing on the seats poling and do quite well. If you have any specific questions, give me a PM.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Option*

I saw the Towee skiff yesterday at Sportsman's Finest in Austin. It looked very stable, well tracking, and economical with a 20 hanging on the transom.

Of course...it ain't no vented tunnel all Kevlar East Cape Lostmen! :rotfl: Just sayin...


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

I.Fish.Hard said:


> I seent that boat over on the Honk a while back. Why don't you post there anymore? I heard it was because you got all butt-hurt that no one came to your birthday party... Nice to see you posting here though - Marshfly must be pretty dead. haha


"birthday party" had nothing to do with it

just got really tired of your ****

i see i made the right decision


----------

